# [EVDL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks for all the articles. Looks like you guys have
a lot of interesting vehicles that should make it to
www.electricdragin.com I am offering transportation
of cars, cycles and scooters, go karts, electrathon
etc to all within 500 mi of San Diego so there is no
excuse for not registering. We are getting close to
the event and need to know who and what are coming so
we can plan a schedule.



> --- mario <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > http://www.dm3electrics.com/
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Attached is a copy of an article about Dennis' run from the DM3 website.
http://www.dm3electrics.com/
mario


One Cool Day At The Drag Strip
December 17, 2007
Dennis "Kilowatt" Berube
It is very exciting when a new chapter in electric vehicle racing unfolds =
in front of you. Dennis Berube has been racing his dragster The Current Eli=
minator-V for a long time, and all of his records up to date have been made=
using Lead Acid batteries. This fact alone =96 having the quickest electri=
c dragster at 8.801 seconds in the quarter mile has never been beat by an e=
lectric powered car =96 well not until recently.....
Altairnano- Lithium Titanate
The story begins with a battery company that is blazing a trail implement=
ing new nano technology into the Lithium battery world. The company is Alta=
ir Nanotechnologies Inc. (ALTI) and the technology is Lithium Titanate, if =
you haven't heard of the company or battery you will soon - because it will=
revolutionize the application and implementation of Lithium batteries. Fro=
m the view of an EV racer, wasted energy is any energy that is not used to =
propel the car and your butt down the track. In addition, extra weight is s=
omething akin to dragging a boat anchor behind the car! These are two of th=
e main concerns of any racer especially electric vehicle drivers. In my opi=
nion, Altairnano's Lithium Titanate battery is a natural for racing. And he=
re are my reasons:
1) The full charge time for a dead cell is around 7 minutes, this is extre=
mely fast considering you can charge an entire pack at the same rate if you=
have enough battery charger capacity.
2)When charging the pack the temperature rise is around 4 degrees =96 Fahr=
enheit!
3)When discharging the pack the temp rise is around the same about 5 degre=
es
4)The bottom line is no cooling system or hardware is needed to cool the L=
ithium Titanate pack because the internal resistance or impedance is very l=
ow. This means less energy is converted to heat and is available to propel =
you and your car down the track! Also, you avoid dragging the additional =
weight of a battery cooling system in the race vehicle!!! This is not the=
case with Lithium Ion technology!
New Team
So now we have a new generation Lithium battery and a seasoned race car dr=
iver/builder both in need of the other and the big story is that Dennis Ber=
ube with the Current Eliminator-V (CE-V) has teamed up with Altairnano to t=
ake the Electric dragster records to an all new level. When the CE-V set al=
l previous records including the 8.801sec quarter mile, they were done with=
lead acid batteries. The pack used in the 8.801 run weighed over 600 pound=
s the new Lithium Titanate pack weighs around 200 pounds and delivers more =
horsepower than the leads! A New LithiumTitaniate Pack
Altairnano was very serious about designing, building and delivering a b=
attery pack worthy of high energy competition in the racing world. They did=
just that - Dennis, his race team and a group of Engineers from Altairnano=
assembled and prepared a power pack just in time for a record breaking run=
on December 15, 2007. The pack is around 390 volts and can deliver all the=
current the CE-V 11 inch motor will need.
A really cool day
Although cold days are rare in Arizona, Saturday morning December 15, 200=
7 was a cool 40+F degrees. Because of the low temperature, the track offici=
als delayed start until the bright sun heated up the track to around 50 deg=
rees. The battery pack was around 78deg F for the first run when Dennis ran=
a 10.04 ET @ 128.71mph, not bad for a cold first run. After the charge the=
pack Temp was around 82 deg F, still on the cool side. The second run at a=
round 600 amps resulted in an ET of 9.957 and a speed of 128mph.
On the third run, after cranking up the current and voltage and some last=
minute touch up on the track just before his launch, the CE-V left the lin=
e a bit sideways resulting in an unexpected left turn. The CE-V was 180 out=
- facing the starting line. Dennis did a great job keeping it between the =
walls with no damage to the car.
The fourth run was 8.84 ET @ 144mph. Now it was time to get serious becaus=
e we were approaching his record time of 8.801 ET. Crank the Zilla (control=
ler) a bit more and on the fifth run the CE-V just does a burnout at launch=
=96 no stick, well since the track temp is staying way under 80 degrees it=
is time to do some mega burnouts before launch.
On the sixth run after a long 70+ft burnout, the CE-V breaks its old recor=
d with an 8.40ET @ 148mph. This was a happy time since it had been a few ye=
ars since the CE-V had broken a dragster ET record. On run Seven and a litt=
le more juice, it pulls an 8.23 ET @ 150mph, very Impressive!!! Now after a=
fill up, what do you think the battery temp is after 6 quick charges? Your=
probably guessing a little high, it was a COOL 105 deg F! just a little wa=
rmer than the 11 inch motor that was sitting at a COOL 85 deg F!
Now it is later in the afternoon and temperatures are starting to drop, ma=
ybe we should call it a day, but wait someone calls for one more run and De=
nnis says =93lets go for it!=94
Run Eight =96 everything is cooling down, even the battery temp. The motor=
has been COOL as a cucumber all day so no problem there. So crank up the Z=
illa one more time and Dennis decides to follow a supercharged alcohol drag=
ster that conveniently heats up the track and has a final run of 8.10 ET @ =
153mph WOW! =

It was a really COOL day, not only was the air, track, motor, Zilla and ba=
ttery temps low, it was a cool day to be at the track watching a record bei=
ng broken in 3 steps!! =

Sevens
Well one thing we learned was that 7s are around the corner. If it was a=
typical 110F summer day in Arizona all the times would have been at least =
.100 seconds lower and we would have had at least one run in the sevens. De=
nnis plans to go to some larger tires and get some more WORK out of the mot=
or since after all - there is a lot of battery left to go! Remember we are =
talking about a battery pack of around 200 pounds cranking an 11 inch motor=
that is accelerating a 1000 pound car to over 150mph and still has energy =
to spare!!! The batteries were so cool we may have to heat those puppies up=
- maybe with some of the heat from the Zilla? =

One thing for sure, it verified to me that these are the batteries a profes=
sional EV racer would want in his/her car!
Check out: http://www.altairnano.com/documents/NanoSafeBackgrounder060920=
.pdf
Here is the official press release from Altairnano on the days events: ht=
tp://www.b2i.us/profiles/investor/ResLibraryView.asp?BzID=3D546&ResLibraryI=
D=3D22794&Category=3D987
A BIG THANK YOU to all our sponsors:
Altair Nanotechnologies Inc.
Miller Electric MFG. Co. =

General Electric
Goodyear
=


Meet Others with similar interest in EVs
If you are motivated to build or simply drive an electric vehicle on a r=
egular basis, get acquainted with other EVr's in your area. You can join on=
e of the chat rooms on line in addition to joining the Electric Auto Associ=
ation (EAA) http://www.eaaev.org/ The club is a good way to meet others in =
your area with the same interests and goals.
Here are a few active links that are EV related:
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/car/my.html =

http://www.mail-archive.com/[email protected]/ =

http://www.coolfuelroadtrip.com/technology.htm =

Thanks to the many sponsors that continue to assist racers and builders o=
f electric vehicles, in our effort to promote the ALL-ELECTRIC vehicle. Act=
ive participants include: high school shop classes, college and university =
project groups and of course the independent EV car builders and racers.
Cheers,
Mario
=

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EV Manny wrote:
> > Check this article out.
> > http://www.megawattmotorworks.com/display.asp?dismode=3Darticle&artid=3D2=
> 37
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 12/20/2007 9:44:59 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Re: [EVDL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip 
> Date:12/20/2007 9:44:59 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK... I gotta call BS here. 
> 
> Mario, I would like to know who and/or where Altairnano got this info from.
> 
> You wrote-
> > Here is the official press release from Altairnano on the days events: 
> http://www.b2i.us/profiles/investor/ResLibraryView.asp?BzID=546&
> ResLibraryID=22794&Category=987
> 
> This press release states that somehow an electric vehicle has an NHRA 
> record.
> 
> Uh... NO SUCH THING EXISTS!
> 
> ALL electric vehicle drag racing records are _NEDRA_ records. NHRA does not 
> recognise _any_ electric vehicle drag racing records.
> 
> I will leave it up to others to do the obvious research here.
> 
> Again... Obviously BS.
> 
> This kind of BS does nothing but make the EV movement look bad. A lie is a 
> lie and BS is BS.
> 
> Nuff Said.
> Roy
> 
There are a few misfacts including that Speedworld Raceway is in Tucson.Bill 
Dube had it right a few posts ago in that I need a fact sheet to give out to 
the press.I am sure these were all innocent mistakes!!!!!I WILL put out a fact 
sheet to all press around the car from now on.I get it right at the track and 
will continue to bracket race and set records. 
To the nedra record keepers I have not sent in any of the timeslips or the 
tech.form.So in fact the dragster record is only 8.801. 
Dennis Berube 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 12/21/2007 6:06:01 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> DL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip 
> Date:12/21/2007 6:06:01 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis,
> I got this from the other troll RW. I replied - I dont know what his 
> problem is.
> mario
> 


> > mario <[email protected]> wrote:
> > >> Date: Fri, 21 Dec 2007 05:02:58 -0800 (PST)
> >> From: mario <[email protected]>
> >> Subject: Re: [EVDL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 12/21/2007 5:47:34 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> ne Cool Day At The Drag Strip 
> Date:12/21/2007 5:47:34 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> In a message dated 12/20/2007 9:44:59 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
> [email protected] writes: 
> >Re: [EVDL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip 
> >Date:12/20/2007 9:44:59 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> >From:[email protected]
> >Reply-to:[email protected]
> >To:[email protected]
> >Received from Internet: 
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >OK... I gotta call BS here. 
> >
> >Mario, I would like to know who and/or where Altairnano got this info from.
> >
> >You wrote-
> >> Here is the official press release from Altairnano on the days events: 
> >http://www.b2i.us/profiles/investor/ResLibraryView.asp?BzID=546&
> >ResLibraryID=22794&Category=987
> >
> >This press release states that somehow an electric vehicle has an NHRA 
> >record.
> >
> >Uh... NO SUCH THING EXISTS!
> >
> >ALL electric vehicle drag racing records are _NEDRA_ records. NHRA does not 
> 
> >recognise _any_ electric vehicle drag racing records.
> >
> >I will leave it up to others to do the obvious research here.
> >
> >Again... Obviously BS.
> >
> >This kind of BS does nothing but make the EV movement look bad. A lie is a 
> >lie and BS is BS.
> >
> >Nuff Said.
> >Roy
> >
> There are a few misfacts including that Speedworld Raceway is in Tucson.Bill 
> 
> Dube had it right a few posts ago in that I need a fact sheet to give out to 
> 
> the press.I am sure these were all innocent mistakes!!!!!I WILL put out a 
> fact 
> sheet to all press around the car from now on.I get it right at the track 
> and 
> will continue to bracket race and set records. 
> 
> To the nedra record keepers I have not sent in any of the timeslips or 
> the 
> tech.form.So in fact the dragster record is only 8.801. 
> 
> Dennis Berube 
> _______________
Sorry list about this message 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 12/21/2007 6:48:58 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Subj: Re: [EVDL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip 
> Date:12/21/2007 6:48:58 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so there was a mis statement by a hired PR firm - we will straighten it 
> out. If we are all truly supporting the EV movement and the individuals 
> working to promote it, then maybe all this energy should be focused on getting 
> the NHRA to sanction EV records instead of accusing each other of spreading 
> misinformation! 
> mario
> 
> Message: 24
> Date: Thu, 20 Dec 2007 20:43:14 -0800
> From: Roy LeMeur 
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip
> To: EVDL EVDL 
> Message-ID: 
> Content-Type: text/plain; charset="Windows-1252"
> 
> 
> OK... I gotta call BS here. 
> 
> Mario, I would like to know who and/or where Altairnano got this info from.
> 
> You wrote-
> > Here is the official press release from Altairnano on the days events: 
> http://www.b2i.us/profiles/investor/ResLibraryView.asp?BzID=546&
> ResLibraryID=22794&Category=987
> 
> This press release states that somehow an electric vehicle has an NHRA 
> record.
> 
> Uh... NO SUCH THING EXISTS!
> 
> ALL electric vehicle drag racing records are _NEDRA_ records. NHRA does not 
> recognise _any_ electric vehicle drag racing records.
> 
> I will leave it up to others to do the obvious research here.
> 
> Again... Obviously BS.
> 
> This kind of BS does nothing but make the EV movement look bad. A lie is a 
> lie and BS is BS.
> 
> Nuff Said.
> Roy
> 
If I was a corpate sponsor reading all this nitpicking I would not want to 
help out the grassroots ev movement. Nuff Said Dennis 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dennis, Just a piece of friendly advice. Please get your new record 
information to the NEDRA record keeper as soon as possible and encourage 
them to post it immediately. Having a good relationship with a sponsor is 
extremely important. Altairnano already has enough egg on their face. If you 
do not get your new record posted on the records page it will make them look 
VERY bad. Put the terms "speed record quarter mile" in a Google search and 
you will see what I mean. In some ways all this press is good for electrics 
but in another way I still think the inaccuracies are bad.

The comments under the article on you on the AutoBlogGreen website are a 
bit friendlier than those on the Green Car Congress site. I really think you 
should read these. You will also understand that the damage is already done 
and the claim that this is a new National Hot Rod Association (NHRA) Super 
Pro World Record is all over the net and will not go away no matter how many 
revised press releases go out. That is why it is so very important that you 
at least get your new record posted. That is also why Bill Dube encouraged 
you to do the press fact sheet.

Those who have read my posts over the years know that I am a stickler for 
accuracy in reporting. You can also tell that John Wayland feels the same 
way as well from reading his recent posts. No matter what you do, the press 
can still figure out a way to screw it up! You should also realize that 
press releases are used by public companies to raise capital and to boost 
their stock prices. This is why most informed folks who read press releases 
that state at the bottom the Forward-Looking Statement disclaimer, just take 
the article with a grain of salt.

Roderick Wilde


----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, December 21, 2007 5:31 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip


> In a message dated 12/21/2007 6:06:01 AM US Mountain Standard Time,
> [email protected] writes:
>> DL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip
>> Date:12/21/2007 6:06:01 AM US Mountain Standard Time
>> From:[email protected]
>> To:[email protected]
>> Received from Internet:
>>
>>
>>
>> Dennis,
>> I got this from the other troll RW. I replied - I dont know what his
>> problem is.
>> mario
>>


> >> mario <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> >> Date: Fri, 21 Dec 2007 05:02:58 -0800 (PST)
> >>> From: mario <[email protected]>
> >>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How can anyone familiar with PFC chargers and rudman regulators and
zilla controllers say racing hasn't helped the on road EV?

Didn't all three of these come from the racing side? I know that race
testing of the zilla is one of the things that gave me the confidence to
buy one.

For the less technical type, marketers have capitalized on this for
years, racing stripes, "race inspired interior", tuned exhaust, blah blah...

My friend who races his mustang at the drag strip has been very
impressed with the electrics. He is a person others go to for answers on
daily car questions because in order to succeed at drag racing, he has
to know about the workings of the car.(unless he is professional driver,
ie. has a paid crew). So now if someone dishes Electric Vehicles in
front of him, he will dispel the myths, even though he doesn't drive
one. I also think that if an on road ev was available that he could take
to the drag strip and tinker with, he would be a candidate.(as would I)

enough said.



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dennis Berube stated: "If I was a corpate sponsor reading all this 
nitpicking I would not want to
help out the grassroots ev movement. Nuff Said Dennis"

Dennis, if you truly believe that Altairnano is sponsoring you to help the 
grass roots EV movement then you are extremely naive. I know you are 
probably not aware of what is on your own web site or have any control over 
it's content, but it states that the Altairnano press release is the 
"Official" press release and your site links to it and the statement of your 
new NHRA record, http://www.currenteliminator.net/home/ I find it very hard 
to believe that you might think that truth in reporting is not important and 
that it is all just nitpicking.

Roderick Wilde

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 12/21/2007 8:05:44 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
KilowattA798 writes: 
> 
> Date:12/21/2007 8:05:44 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:KilowattA798
> To:[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> In a message dated 12/21/2007 8:01:45 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
> [email protected] writes: 
> >> e: [EVDL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip 
>> Date:12/21/2007 8:01:45 AM US Mountain Standard Time
>> From:[email protected]
>> To:[email protected]
>> Received from Internet: 
>> 
>> 
>> 
>> Dennis Berube stated: "If I was a corpate sponsor reading all this 
>> nitpicking I would not want to
>> help out the grassroots ev movement. Nuff Said Dennis"
>> 
>> Dennis, if you truly believe that Altairnano is sponsoring you to help the 
>> grass roots EV movement then you are extremely naive. I know you are 
>> probably not aware of what is on your own web site or have any control over 
>> 
>> it's content, but it states that the Altairnano press release is the 
>> "Official" press release and your site links to it and the statement of 
>> your 
>> new NHRA record, http://www.currenteliminator.net/home/ I find it very 
>> hard 
>> to believe that you might think that truth in reporting is not important 
>> and 
>> that it is all just nitpicking.
>> 
>> Roderick Wild
> I will try to get the websites corrected before the end of the year.Now Get 
> Off my back!!

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jeff, a great post! and I totally concur. I am a little puzzled though 
because I must have missed a post under this subject line. I can not find 
where anyone has said that racing has not helped the on-road EV movement. 
Without Zillas we would not be able to even move a heavy EV with the same 
amount or more horsepower that it originally came with as a gasoline engine. 
The development of these products, which could be easily argued were the 
result of the EV racing movement, has totally been an extremely positive 
force towards the acceptance of EVs. Hey, even the main stream show "Myth 
Busters" will be airing a show this new year busting the myth that EVs are 
slow.

Roderick Wilde


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jeff Shanab" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, December 21, 2007 6:57 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip


> How can anyone familiar with PFC chargers and rudman regulators and
> zilla controllers say racing hasn't helped the on road EV?
>
> Didn't all three of these come from the racing side? I know that race
> testing of the zilla is one of the things that gave me the confidence to
> buy one.
>
> For the less technical type, marketers have capitalized on this for
> years, racing stripes, "race inspired interior", tuned exhaust, blah 
> blah...
>
> My friend who races his mustang at the drag strip has been very
> impressed with the electrics. He is a person others go to for answers on
> daily car questions because in order to succeed at drag racing, he has
> to know about the workings of the car.(unless he is professional driver,
> ie. has a paid crew). So now if someone dishes Electric Vehicles in
> front of him, he will dispel the myths, even though he doesn't drive
> one. I also think that if an on road ev was available that he could take
> to the drag strip and tinker with, he would be a candidate.(as would I)
>
> enough said.
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
>
> -- 
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.503 / Virus Database: 269.17.5/1190 - Release Date: 
> 12/19/2007 7:37 PM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dennis-

Please submit your info to NEDRA ASAP so your new record can be officially posted.

Altairnano has updated their press release but it is still in error until your new record is official-
http://www.b2i.us/profiles/investor/ResLibraryView.asp?BzID=546&ResLibraryID=22794&Category=987

Thank you.


Roy LeMeur
NEDRA Northwest Regional Director
www.nedra.com


~~~~~~


Roy LeMeur

_________________________________________________________________
Get the power of Windows + Web with the new Windows Live.
http://www.windowslive.com?ocid=TXT_TAGHM_Wave2_powerofwindows_122007

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I really like the fact that other high-tech battery companies are 
getting involved in electric drag racing. This sort of competition is 
great for the sport and is terrific for EVs. I also enjoy having some 
real competition.

I also can understand how a bit of what would be ordinary and 
harmless bragging in the pits, or an off-hand remark or two, has been 
misinterpreted and then amplified by the press and is now becoming a 
nightmare for Dennis.

Let's figure out how best to smooth these bumps over with as little 
"plasma" as possible.

My overall goal is to have all the sponsors see only positive 
effects of participation in EV drag racing. I really want no PR 
problems for any of the EV racers or any of the EV racing sponsors. 
We need to all work towards this goal.

Along those lines, I think it is really important for Dennis to file 
his paperwork with NEDRA and get that fantastic new record made 
official. Not filing would make matters worse and would have a 
negative effect on EV racing as a whole.

Bill Dube'

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 12/22/2007 2:24:56 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> VDL] One Cool Day At The Drag Strip 
> Date:12/22/2007 2:24:56 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the fact that other high-tech battery companies are 
> getting involved in electric drag racing. This sort of competition is 
> great for the sport and is terrific for EVs. I also enjoy having some 
> real competition.
> 
> I also can understand how a bit of what would be ordinary and 
> harmless bragging in the pits, or an off-hand remark or two, has been 
> misinterpreted and then amplified by the press and is now becoming a 
> nightmare for Dennis.
> 
> Let's figure out how best to smooth these bumps over with as little 
> "plasma" as possible.
> 
> My overall goal is to have all the sponsors see only positive 
> effects of participation in EV drag racing. I really want no PR 
> problems for any of the EV racers or any of the EV racing sponsors. 
> We need to all work towards this goal.
> 
> Along those lines, I think it is really important for Dennis to file 
> his paperwork with NEDRA and get that fantastic new record made 
> official. Not filing would make matters worse and would have a 
> negative effect on EV racing as a whole.
> 
> Bill Dube'
> 
I will get the slips in as soon as I make copys. Dennis 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

